# Pre Chimp Challenge Giveaway: Mass Effect 2 EA Download Code



## theonedub (May 3, 2011)

As you guys might have heard the Chimp Challenge is only days away, and with the revised points system the playing field is as level as can be. 

To help spread the word I'd like to get as many people as possible repping the Chimp Challenge sig with the appropriate hyper linking to the Chimp Challenge Info thread (as seen in my sig). 

*So to enter, add the pic & link into your sig and post in the thread. You need to keep the sig until at least the 5th, but keeping it for the duration of the CC would be fantastic. Your forum join date needs to be April 2011 or earlier. Winner will be picked via Random.ORG May 5th and will receive a DL code for Mass Effect 2 that can be redeemed using EA's Download Manager.

***This Giveaway is not sanctioned by W1z or TPU*** *
*
How to add the image to your sig:*
1. Right click and save image in my sig to your PC
2. Go to UserCP and select 'Edit Signature'
3. Upload pic using the upload function on the page
4. Add [ URL="http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139673"][sigpic][/sigpic][/URL] to your sig and save. *(remove the space in the URL tag)*

Of course a big THANKS goes to KieX for creating the image, looks great.


----------



## jasper1605 (May 3, 2011)

cool idea Dub.


----------



## theonedub (May 3, 2011)

Free game and a way to help the Folding cause without actually running the software.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2011)

done and done  i dont fold much anymore since ati/ amd folding is well still pretty shitty but i can help spread the word at least


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2011)

Nice! good luck to all folders!


----------



## VulkanBros (May 3, 2011)

Done.....great idea btw.....


----------



## theonedub (May 4, 2011)

Thanks to all those who have entered so far, remember you don't have to be an active Folder to enter. Just rep the sig, meet the forum join date requirement, post in the thread and you are in. 

BTW, Im using interest in this thread to see whether or not I will do random game giveways throughout the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## theonedub (May 4, 2011)

Almost over, might be my last giveaway.


----------



## TheGrapist (May 4, 2011)

added to sig 
edit:hmm,not working


----------



## sy5tem (May 4, 2011)

me me me me me! lol


----------



## Bow (May 4, 2011)




----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 4, 2011)

well all i can say is good luck hopefully ME2 falls in my lap so i can give my friend an awesome Birthday gift


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2011)

Less than six hours to go time.


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2011)

Random.ORG has selected VulkanBros as the winner. Expect a PM with the code shortly- enjoy the game, its great. 

Although the turn out was less than what I had expected, I am thankful for those who participated  

Good luck to TPU! in the 2011 ChimpChallenge


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 5, 2011)

aw crap... oh well congrats to vulkanbros


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

"chimp shouting and ratling his cage" AAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  grats Vulkanbros


----------



## VulkanBros (May 5, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Random.ORG has selected VulkanBros as the winner. Expect a PM with the code shortly- enjoy the game, its great.
> 
> Although the turn out was less than what I had expected, I am thankful for those who participated
> 
> Good luck to TPU! in the 2011 ChimpChallenge



Well - this is the first time I ever win - so thanx very very much.....
AND - lets not forget - FOLD the butt out of your pantys guys and girls 

AND the download is a bit huge - 11 GB.......


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

Seem's I'm just a tad late... 

Well anyway's good look to the rest of you guys


----------

